
The Gervais Principle, or the Office According to “The Office” (2009) - Mz
https://www.ribbonfarm.com/2009/10/07/the-gervais-principle-or-the-office-according-to-the-office/
======
scrumper
A long and absolutely excellent read. Certainly its theory of the way people
organize themselves in corporations was new to me when I saw it a few years
ago.

